
Something Entertaining in the IoT - peburns
https://medium.com/@patburns/heres-something-entertaining-in-the-iot-eb17dfc98a15
======
detaro
"Haha, look at those petty fights, we are so much better" (without details)
under a clickbaity headline makes you look quite petty yourself and is
unworthy for HN. If you have something interesting technically, write/submit
details about that, posts like this certainly do not inspire me to investigate
it on my own.

